# anticoagulation management codes



## mshelly87 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello all, how come I can not find the 99363 and 99364 in the medicare fee schedule for 2011? They are the anicoagulation management codes and they are still in the CPT book for 2011 but I can not find them anywhere in the medicare fee schedule. Did they change them and I missed it? please help


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

They probably aren't there because Medicare doesn't pay for those codes.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

